# hunting rabbits with snakes?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

crazy, but interesting. I had just recently watched some "ferretting" videos, now I see using snakes.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

here is my ultimate favorite hunter and cook, quickly showing his way to skin a rabbit.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

That man with the snakes... seems hyped up on some sort of drug... or just plum crazy.
I am going with crazy when it comes to playing with the worlds deadliest snakes.

However very entertaining, and very cool. I wouldn't be afraid to do it with a non-venomous
bull snake, but otherwise it is diamond back rattlers (no thank you!)
I have a healthy respect for those fanged fellas.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Can one even eat a rabbit that has snake venom in it or is the idea just to chase the rabbit from the hole? It appeared bitten.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

uh........no


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just an observation but would not the rabbit consider a non-lethal constrictor an equal threat? The theory is sound, however. I am on my way to grab as many rattlesnakes by the tail as I can. Report to follow....................................................................


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Wouldn't it be easier to just eat the snakes?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Inor said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just eat the snakes?


After all they taste just like rabbit.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Rigged doesn't play with snakes.


----------

